# como cambiar dispositivos de superficie



## hectorjuarez (Abr 17, 2007)

hola a todos, yo reparo amplificador de carro y por primera vez me toco reparar uno que la tarjeta de control es de elementos de superficie, me gustaria que alguien me ayudara con información o algun metodo para cambiar este tipo de elementos, por que me encontre que el circuito oscilador esta dañado, y ya tengo la refaccion, pero no se como lo voy a cambiar o si se nesesita algun herramienta especial


----------



## downcount (Abr 17, 2007)

Tienes que canviar algun integrado? o componentes pasivos o trt?, hay desoldadores especiales pero es muy caro, prueba desoldar con la malla desoldadora....es como una cinta de cobre que absorbe el estaño..es muy economico. despues de quitar el estaño ves levantando las patitas por ejemplo con una ajuga de coser, a la vez que las calientas con el soldador. Ten cuidado de no hacer mucha fuerza si no arrancaras los pads de cobre. Mira por internet, hay mas metodos. Un saludo


----------



## JV (Abr 17, 2007)

Hola hectorjuarez, te dejo un link, lo unico que esta en portugues:

http://www.equipetecnica.com.br/cursos/curso_treinamento_smd.htm

Saludos..


----------



## hectorjuarez (Abr 18, 2007)

voy a cambiar un integrado de 16 pin que es el circuito oscilador que controla los mosfets de la fuente conmutada, es de un amplificador sony Xplot, de antemano les agradesco sus consejos y voy a buscar primero la malla desoldadora para probar resultados, gracias.


----------

